# Clarinet fluttertongue



## MoonlightSonata

Is it possible for clarinettists to use fluttertonguing?
How does one notate it?


----------



## dgee

Not a problem at all - frequently used right back to Mahler. Notated with crosses on the stems like rapidly repeated note and usually with a printed instruction (like "Flutterrongue") as well


----------



## MoonlightSonata

dgee said:


> Not a problem at all - frequently used right back to Mahler. Notated with crosses on the stems like rapidly repeated note and usually with a printed instruction (like "Flutterrongue") as well


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ukko

The tip of the tongue is the standard 'note separator' anyway.


----------

